# [ 2019 ] HGV. How can I stop paying Annual Maintenance Fees?



## Phil the Brit (Dec 15, 2019)

I bought a timeshare with Hilton Grand Vacations back in 2014. It initially offered a good return by swopping the ownership at Trump Tower in Vegas for points towards stays at any Hilton brand hotels.
With the erosion of the benefits by Hilton who pretty much are giving free wifi and free breakfasts to anyone who signs up for their Hiltom honors scheme it has become cheaper to just pay for Hilton hotel stays as we go. We always transfer our points to Hilton ones as we don't stay in Vegas now we are older and not in the best of health. Much better value to use them as their vacation points but no good if we don't use them.
We signed a "forever" contract and they won't let us out of it.
Anyone got any suggestions on how to get out of it, they won't buy it back. We paid the cost of the timeshare when we signed up so there is no mortgage owing.
I did look on websites for companies that would market it but most of them appear to be scammers who charge a fee and then probably do nothing. I don't want anything like the $70K that I paid for it, $5K to cover transfer expenses would do.
Alternatively I could just refuse to pay the annual fees but I am pretty sure they would come after me even though I live in UK.
Any helpful suggestions/experiences would be welcome.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 15, 2019)

You can give it away on TUG to get out of it, but if you want any kind of return on your investment, you will be sadly disappointed.  I cannot imagine your ownership being as worthless to you as you make it sound.  Hilton is a much -loved system on TUG.  It's one I haven't invested in, but if I spent that much money on something, I would want to use it, not sell it for a much-reduced price.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 15, 2019)

Tell us what room/season/points you own at Trump Tower.   If you initially paid ~$70K, then I would expect that you could sell it for something.    You won't be able to sell it before MFs are due (1/1/20).


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 15, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Tell us what room/season/points you own at Trump Tower.   If you initially paid ~$70K, then I would expect that you could sell it for something.    You won't be able to sell it before MFs are due (1/1/20).



Thanks for your input GT75. I have a two bedroom full week at 10.500 points in platinum time period AND a standard/plus at 3750 points in gold time period. Both are full week.
I intend paying fees due 1/1/20 on that date. 
Your further thoughts would be appreciated.
Phil


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 15, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You can give it away on TUG to get out of it, but if you want any kind of return on your investment, you will be sadly disappointed.  I cannot imagine your ownership being as worthless to you as you make it sound.  Hilton is a much -loved system on TUG.  It's one I haven't invested in, but if I spent that much money on something, I would want to use it, not sell it for a much-reduced price.



Rck and Cindy, thank you for your input. The Hilton Honors points my membership nets me every year is 356.000 HH points when I transfer them. If I kept them a HGV points they would of course be more valuable but as my wife is not in great health we don't travel as much as we used to, certainly not as far as Las Vegas.
Phil


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 15, 2019)

I’d suggest talking to a realtor who specializes in HGVC as you should be able to easily get a somewhat decent price for the 10500 plat week. 

The gold week will be tougher to move but you should be able to get at least what you are wanting (I’d say even a bit more).


----------



## GT75 (Dec 15, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> I have a two bedroom full week at 10.500 points in platinum time period AND a standard/plus at 3750 points in gold time period.



You should be able to sell the 2-bd platinum season for around $10K but I would expect that you will need to give away the gold season unit.   The problem with HGVC Trump Tower is that the MFs are very high so that will affect your price.    I would agree with @jabberwocky advice especially since you are in the UK.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2019)

Welcome to TUG 

Please share the latest 2020 maintenance fees for Trump Tower in LAS Vegas in this thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/2020-hilton-grand-vacations-maintenance-fees.296273/

This will help you locate maintenance fee for all unit sizes at Trump.


GT75 said:


> If we are missing reported MFs for various other unit sizes from resorts which you own, then please obtain the MFs from your 2020 billing statement or budget report.
> 
> I was able to obtain the 2020 Billing Statement/Budget Reports for my owned HGV resorts online.   The resort's billing statement can be obtained by:
> 
> ...




Here are the asking prices at one of the resale agent sites. There are basically more sellers than buyers and some of these sellers will never get what their asking for due to their unrealistic asking price. If you want to avoid the 2021 maintenance fee, you’ll want to be the lowest asking price or very close to it. I agree with the others the Studio Gold season will be the toughest. The market is flooded with low point weeks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 15, 2019)

Here are the frequently mentioned resale agents

Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
Diane Nadeau @  https://www.timesharebrokersales.com/hilton-timeshares/index.php
Syed Sarmad @ https://advantagevacation.com/hilton-grand-vacations-club-for-sale-and-resale/
Carl Thoms @ http://timeshare-resale.com/


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you for all that have contributed with information, it is much appreciated.
I phoned HGV and they will not buy it back. They have a company which they recommend and are going to email me the information.
Phil


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 16, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> Thank you for all that have contributed with information, it is much appreciated.
> I phoned HGV and they will not buy it back. They have a company which they recommend and are going to email me the information.
> Phil


Do use the brokers mentioned above and not the Hilton recommendation. Too bad Hilton doesn't have a resale department.  Marriott has one, which I have used to my benefit. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## tombanjo (Dec 16, 2019)

I’d be interested to know who HGVC is connected with. In any case, getting a few quotes on what market values and closing costs would be is smart.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 16, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> They have a company which they recommend and are going to email me the information.



Please report back on HGVC recommended brokers and what you decided to do.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2019)

Not surprised HGVC wont take back Trump because it is an affiliate. They only take HGVC developed.

I believe Judi Koz is one. Perhaps HGVC takes a cut for the referral so higher fees?


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Not surprised HGVC wont take back Trump because it is an affiliate. They only take HGVC developed.
> 
> I believe Judi Koz is one. Perhaps HGVC takes a cut for the referral so higher fees?



HGVClub at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas is actually considered a “_developed” _property.

In 2012, Trump International Hotel Las Vegas sold approximately 300 condominium units to Hilton Grand Vacations -  https://www.reviewjournal.com/business/hilton-grand-vacations-makes-trump-purchase/


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2019)

In 2015, I reached out to HGVC to see if they would buy my week. Here’s what I posted.



alwysonvac said:


> They appear to be helping owners find a broker - See below
> The resale price range they sent me was realistic (similar to the prices found on Seth's and Judy's websites).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 16, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> HGVClub at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas is actually considered a “_developed” _property.
> 
> In 2012, Trump International Hotel Las Vegas sold approximately 300 condominium units to Hilton Grand Vacations -  https://www.reviewjournal.com/business/hilton-grand-vacations-makes-trump-purchase/



300 condo units? Sounds like a lot.  How many units are in that building?


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 16, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> 300 condo units? Sounds like a lot.  How many units are in that building?



Based on the linked article the 64-story building has 1,232 units.


The following is from Wikipedia 

_The Trump International Hotel Las Vegas is a 64-story luxury hotel, condominium, and timeshare located on Fashion Show Drive near Las Vegas Boulevard, just off the Las Vegas Strip in Paradise, Nevada, US, named for real estate developer and the 45th and current President of the United States Donald Trump. It is located down the street from Wynn Las Vegas, behind the former site of the New Frontier Hotel and Casino on 3.46 acres (14,000 m2), near the Fashion Show Mall, and features both non-residential hotel condominiums and residential condominiums. The exterior glass is infused with gold._

_*Tower 1 opened on March 31, 2008, with 1,282 rooms*. It has two restaurants: DJT, the developer's initials, and a poolside restaurant, H2(eau). Trump announced that a second, identical tower would be built next to the first tower, but the plan was suspended after the mid-2000s recession. It is Las Vegas's tallest residential building at 622 feet (190 m). In September 2012, the Trump Organizationannounced that it sold roughly 300 condominium units in Trump International Hotel Las Vegas to Hilton Worldwide's timeshare division, Hilton Grand Vacations._​


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 16, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> Thank you for all that have contributed with information, it is much appreciated.
> I phoned HGV and they will not buy it back. They have a company which they recommend and are going to email me the information.
> Phil





Phil;  Whatever you do be sure that you don't pay a nickel up front!  Any monies required up front equals a scam.

Personally?   I would think you may want to place an auction on eBay and be rid of it quickly.  You may not get top dollar but you'll be done with it.

Welcome to TUG and best of luck.





.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 17, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Do use the brokers mentioned above and not the Hilton recommendation. Too bad Hilton doesn't have a resale department.  Marriott has one, which I have used to my benefit.
> 
> Good luck to you.



RickandCindy..........Can you say why you say.........Do use the brokers mentioned above and not the Hilton recommendation
You also say hilton does not have a resale dept. HGV does have a resale dept, they just don't buy back in certain properties including Trump tower in Vegas.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 17, 2019)

tombanjo said:


> I’d be interested to know who HGVC is connected with. In any case, getting a few quotes on what market values and closing costs would be is smart.


Tombanjo........posting it today


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 17, 2019)

GT75 said:


> Please report back on HGVC recommended brokers and what you decided to do.



GT75......posting it today


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 17, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Phil;  Whatever you do be sure that you don't pay a nickel up front!  Any monies required up front equals a scam.
> 
> Personally?   I would think you may want to place an auction on eBay and be rid of it quickly.  You may not get top dollar but you'll be done with it.
> 
> ...


Timetraveller, I am aware of the scam companies who take money up front. I will definately NOT be doing that.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 17, 2019)

Here is the email and contract from HGVC that I received yesterday......................
The attachments are the contracts.

Dear Mr. & Mrs. ******,
Thank you for choosing Grand Vacations Realty, LLC, a subsidiary of Hilton Grand Vacations Company, as your listing broker in the selling process of your vacation interval.
Attached to this email as a PDF or a Microsoft Word document, you will find the Listing Agreement to be completed, signed and sent back.  You may return via e-mail as a scanned document with signature or by fax with a signature.  Please include the best contact number in which to present offers on the first page.

If you are having problems viewing the PDF you may not have a compatible program. You can download a free version of Adobe Reader at http://get.adobe.com/reader/.  To print this document from Microsoft Word with the correct margins, please open the attachment.  At the top of your screen, click on the View menu and select Print Layout.  You can then print by clicking on File at the top of your screen and selecting Print.  Whichever method you choose, you must follow up by sending the original signed documents back to us through the mail.

Please mail the original signed document back to the following address:
Hilton Grand Vacations
Attn: Jan Anderson, Resale Dept.                                                                    
6355 Metro West Blvd.
Suite 180
Orlando, FL 32835

The listing agreement is a net agreement.  Please indicate the price you would like to list your property on the second page and sign at the bottom.  To do this, consider the price you want to receive for this property and add 25%.  Commission is 25% or a minimum of $500.00 per transaction, whichever is greater. *The suggested price range for your 2BD unit is $12,000 to $14,000; for you STP unit is $2,000 to $3,000; which includes the commission*.  You will be contacted with every offer.

Grand Vacation Realty will take an aggressive approach to selling your Hilton interval.  We work closely with a worldwide network of quality brokers that specialize in selling timeshare.  When we receive the paperwork back from you, your property will be entered into the Timeshare Multiple Listing Service, TSXchange, as well as advertised on multiple Internet sites.  Please return the documents as soon as possible.  Listing your unit does not relieve you of any financial responsibility for outstanding loans or fees that may come due on your account during the selling process.  If you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact me at 1-800-579-6129 or 407-722-3721. You can also email our department at resale@hgvc.com.

My staff and I will work closely with you to keep you informed and updated on the sale process.  Once again, you will be contacted with every offer.

Very truly yours,
Resale Department
T 800-579-6129
6355 Metro West  Boulevard, Suite 180, Orlando, FL 32835
E resale@hgvc.com  W hiltongrandvacations.com
http://hgvbrandstudio.com/images/logo-hgv.png

Any comments would be very much appreciated by fellow posters.
Many thanks
Phil


----------



## hurnik (Dec 17, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Do use the brokers mentioned above and not the Hilton recommendation. Too bad Hilton doesn't have a resale department.  Marriott has one, which I have used to my benefit.
> 
> Good luck to you.



Hilton has a Resale division (they bought back my developer week and then I purchased resale).  However, what they will "sell" your unit for and what you could get it for via the other brokers is a bit different.  The same resale department also works with the same brokers for *selling* resale units as well (one of my resales actually came through the broker which was through Hilton resale dept.)

Granted, this was like 7 years ago or something, so perhaps things have changed.  I used to have an email address for them.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 17, 2019)

I did a quick search to see whether there was any ebay sales recently from this resort. I don't think this will pass ROFR.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-TRUMP...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 17, 2019)

natarajanv said:


> I did a quick search to see whether there was any ebay sales recently from this resort. I don't think this will pass ROFR.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HGVC-TRUMP-INTERNATIONAL-HOTEL-10-500-POINTS-ANNUAL-LAS-VEGAS-NEVADA-/174115929665?hash=item288a1e3e41:g:m3cAAOSwWTRW1HPb&nma=true&si=CQvsO%2BbiR6I1eQQ3VsrB4U4tQVs%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



And if it did pass, someone got a nice deal for 10,500 points. It will take many years for the diff in MF to go negative for the buyer.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 17, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> Here is the email and contract from HGVC that I received yesterday......................
> The attachments are the contracts.
> 
> Dear Mr. & Mrs. ******,
> ...


Thanks for sharing


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 17, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> Any comments would be very much appreciated by fellow posters.
> Many thanks
> Phil



Regardless of which route you decide to take, just keep in mind that the market is flooded with weeks for sale. It’s basically a buyer’s market.

For example, one of the biggest advertisers, Selling My Timeshare Now (SMTN) an upfront fee company, has the following for the HGVC Las Vegas Properties:

*513 *for sale listings for Hilton Grand Vacations Club On The Boulevard (*link*)
*141 *for sale listings for Hilton Grand Vacations Club At The Flamingo (*link*)
*170 *for sale listings for Hilton Grand Vacations Club On Paradise (*link*)
*170 *for sale listings for Hilton Grand Vacations Club At Trump (*link*)
*984 *for sale listings for Elara, A Hilton Grand Vacations Club Timeshares (*link*) but most likely half of those might be from Westgate owners.
_JHMO.. I would consider giving the gold studio week away for free with the buyer paying for closing and reimbursing the 2020 maintenance fee. You can give it away on Tug (link). For the two bedroom platinum, I would set the asking price at $10k or less in order to get it sold before maintenance fees roll around again next year._

Best of Luck and please report back on your outcome.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 17, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> JHMO.. I would consider giving the gold studio week away for free with the buyer paying for closing and reimbursing the 2020 maintenance fee. You can give it away on Tug (link). For the two bedroom platinum, I would set the asking price at $10k or less in order to get it sold before maintenance fees roll around again next year.



I think that @alwysonvac is giving sound advise here (I am going to increase the font size in her post above).    Since you have to/already paid MFs for 2020, you might as well work on selling before 2021.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 19, 2019)

So, it appears that HGVC use the following (it is in the contract in my post above)................. *Grand Vacation Realty* will take an aggressive approach to selling your Hilton interval. We work closely with a worldwide network of quality brokers that specialize in selling timeshare. When we receive the paperwork back from you, your property will be entered into the Timeshare Multiple Listing Service, TSXchange, as well as advertised on multiple Internet sites.

1/  Who are Grand Vacation Realty? I think they must be part of HGVC, does every one concur?
2/  Do I go with them and sign their contract?
3/  People on this forum urged me to post the details from HGVC. You guys have seen their contract. Do I need to look at recommendations from people on here, (although no one has actually recommended anyone, Listed a few but not recommended as such).
4/  Are the fees which the HGVC company want normal?
Further input from people very welcome.
Phil

Also RichandCindy said don't use Hilton to sell but have not come back and said why not.


----------



## hurnik (Dec 19, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> So, it appears that HGVC use the following (it is in the contract in my post above)................. *Grand Vacation Realty* will take an aggressive approach to selling your Hilton interval. We work closely with a worldwide network of quality brokers that specialize in selling timeshare. When we receive the paperwork back from you, your property will be entered into the Timeshare Multiple Listing Service, TSXchange, as well as advertised on multiple Internet sites.
> 
> 1/  Who are Grand Vacation Realty? I think they must be part of HGVC, does every one concur?
> 2/  Do I go with them and sign their contract?
> ...



I think, but could be wrong, that the reason to not use them is that you may pay more in fees vs. yourself (listing on TUG/Redweek and use LT Transfers to handle the paperwork).  Although I'm not sure how much fees the brokers that were recommended charge.  I've heard anywhere from $1,000 - $2,500 for fees.

Also, I'm not sure if HGV will get you the price in a timely fashion compared to other, but I don't have factual evidence for this.  ie:  They'll list your unit for say, $7k and it's 'worth' like $4500 so it'll sit there for months/years, etc.  Again I'm just posing this as an example, I don't know for sure.


----------



## brp (Dec 19, 2019)

hurnik said:


> I think, but could be wrong, that the reason to not use them is that you may pay more in fees vs. yourself (listing on TUG/Redweek and use LT Transfers to handle the paperwork).  Although I'm not sure how much fees the brokers that were recommended charge.  I've heard anywhere from $1,000 - $2,500 for fees.



The brokers I've worked with are in the $750-$1000 range. A redweek "full service" listing is less and they also do the paperwork. For me, my time is worth more than that in having someone else handle the details. So, as long as the broker is reputable and likely to market this properly, I'm happy to pay them to do that and handle the paperwork and other _minutiae_.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 19, 2019)

hurnik said:


> I think, but could be wrong, that the reason to not use them is that you may pay more in fees vs. yourself (listing on TUG/Redweek and use LT Transfers to handle the paperwork).  Although I'm not sure how much fees the brokers that were recommended charge.  I've heard anywhere from $1,000 - $2,500 for fees.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if HGV will get you the price in a timely fashion compared to other, but I don't have factual evidence for this.  ie:  They'll list your unit for say, $7k and it's 'worth' like $4500 so it'll sit there for months/years, etc.  Again I'm just posing this as an example, I don't know for sure.



+1 Agree.

25% is pretty steep (but what MVC also charges so competitive) compared to going directly to the brokers or listing it via Redweek. If you price it too high you will be paying MF longer. You can ask the buyer to pay for the 2020 MF on top of the points if they want them otherwise you can keep and use them but book before you sell.  Trade-off between selling quickly and not paying future MF or taking your time to get a higher price while paying MF.

Is this an exclusive? Why don't you list with both HGVC knowing it may not sell and then list it yourself via TUG, Redweek at a lower price to offset the commission. First buyer with the best price wins.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 19, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> I don't want anything like the $70K that I paid for it, $5K to cover transfer expenses would do.





Phil the Brit said:


> I have a two bedroom full week at 10.500 points in platinum time period AND a standard/plus at 3750 points in gold time period. Both are full weeks.





GT75 said:


> You should be able to sell the 2-bd platinum season for around $10K but I would expect that you will need to give away the gold season unit.



Just a thought. Could you “sell” the platinum week and “throw in” the gold week for free.  That might be very attractive to someone.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 21, 2019)

Here is HGV response to my question about exclusivity in relation to the listing.
Phil



In reference to your questions.

You can always list your timeshare at the price of your choiceThe contract is for a year .
Please understand that this is an exclusive contract meaning that we have the exclusive right. Yes, If you decide to cancel before the expiration date  just email me and I will cancel at your request.
Kind regards,

*Zoraida Martinez*
Listing Agent, Resale Department


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 21, 2019)

My thoughts on giving the listing to someone else other than HGV is they don't accept the "incoming" buyer.
At least if they get a buyer for it they will definately be "acceptable".
Thought anyone?
Phil


----------



## dayooper (Dec 21, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> My thoughts on giving the listing to someone else other than HGV is they don't accept the "incoming" buyer.
> At least if they get a buyer for it they will definately be "acceptable".
> Thought anyone?
> Phil



I don’t think that’s a problem. I have never heard of a buyer not being accepted.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 21, 2019)

Good to know for the exclusivity...I have no data points but HGV could theoretically reject the buyer if you listed with them and it wasn't via HGV resale if there was an exclusivity clause.

I would ask them if the property will also be sold via the HGV sales offices when they offer inventory to incoming buyers. If that is true there may be value to listing with them if they can reach buyers and sell for a higher price. 

If not, then ask them what benefit they offer for the extra 10 - 15% commission that you avoid by going direct via resale brokers with the Real Estate Multiple Listing Service.

If you have time before the next MF payment you could give them 3 months to sell (and tell them so they don't sit on it thinking they have a year.) You could sign for a year but cancel at 3 months. If not sold, then cut the price and go direct to a broker or sell via Redweek Full service or TUG at an aggressive price. IMO by the time you cut out the middlemen, you will not be that far off from your fully loaded price so might be better off or the same going direct now and pricing aggressively.

With HGV mark-up you could lose more money on the deal because the inventory will sit and you will be liable for another year of MF. Don't wait a year.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 21, 2019)

I also haven't seen/heard any reports about Grand Vacations Reality.   Does anyone have any information on this company?


----------



## brial05 (Dec 21, 2019)

Brit,

A few things for consideration:
You have two properties, why not try two brokers?

Next, you are in a weird area with Hilton I feel as your broker .... as a seller you want to set a price that is good for you, period.

If you and your agent set your price and I want your unit at that price and it does not pass ROFR, then that means Hilton wanted it for that price also .... I would want to yell at my agent ... price was too low then IMO.

So the weird area for me here is ... will they tell you up front .... seem like 'no' ... I believe in the email they are saying "you can set your own price" ... .. I can want to sell my house for 10 million but I would expect my agent to tell me 'no it is only worth 50k' but I would not expect my agent to guide me to sell it for 37k as an example.

I would guess if you ask them they will try to tell you each deal is unique but that is not an answer.

Stated another way:
You would be going into an agreement to sell your property with the same company that holds right of first refusal on that same property.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 21, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about ROFR. If they indicated that they won't buy it back then they don't want it. If it ends up ROFRed it doesn't matter. You met your objective at a price you are comfortable with and ultimately sold the unit. If anything, you know with ROFR the deal will close quickly and cleanly. Should you care who the buyer is?


----------



## LC Travel Newbs (Dec 21, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I also haven't seen/heard any reports about Grand Vacations Reality.   Does anyone have any information on this company?



I’m getting some experience with them as I am using Judi K to purchase an Elara unit from an owner using them for their listing. I won’t speak for her but she was instrumental in helping them set up the program with her expertise. My limited understanding is that they do handle resales for Hilton units/owners and work with a limited number of reputable brokers/agents initially before going to mls. As some are mentioning concerns of inflated and unsellable listing prices, I do feel that the “for sale” price was appropriate and not overinflated.

as for ROFR, I don’t think there’s an advantage to using them. ROFR is still a decision made by another division that is made primarily with math in mind and demand in the retail market. Regardless, ROFR being exercised is still beneficial for the seller as the seller accepts the sale contract price with the buyer prior to ROFR review. The buyer is the one who stands to lose the opportunity to own.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 21, 2019)

You can work with Judi K or other TUG recommended brokers direct for less commission. What is HGV doing to justify paying them 10%+ of your sale?


----------



## brp (Dec 21, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> You can work for Judi K direct for less commission.



Jud's standard rate is $1000, although she's been known to cut a deal for multiple listings 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 21, 2019)

@brp bingo. Knowledge is power...


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 21, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I also haven't seen/heard any reports about Grand Vacations Reality.   Does anyone have any information on this company?



Grand Vacations Realty has been around for years supporting HGVC resales. They are listed as one of the subsidiaries in HGV’s 10-k report (on page 200 of 205 - click on thumbnail below)

Years ago, you could buy HGVC resales directly from Grand Vacations Realty via Joanne Peters TUG Member Sanibel Girl (link). Back in 2003, I actually bought my resale SeaWorld week from Joanne who simply presented my offer to HGVC owners looking to sell. However starting in 2006, she wasn’t allow to support resales on HGVC developed resorts (link). 

Also back in 2006, someone indicated that contracts obtained through ROFR also ended up at Grand Vacations Realty (link)

Joanne Peters still works for Grand Vacations Realty today (link) and I believe she still supports the Florida affiliates - http://hgvc.com/tortugabeachclub/pages/Villa_Resales.html
Back in 2012, folks were still getting elite status by buying Florida affiliate resales through Grand Vacations Realty (link).


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 21, 2019)

LC Travel Newbs said:


> I’m getting some experience with them as I am using Judi K to purchase an Elara unit from an owner using them for their listing. I won’t speak for her but she was instrumental in helping them set up the program with her expertise. My limited understanding is that they do handle resales for Hilton units/owners and work with a limited number of reputable brokers/agents initially before going to mls. As some are mentioning concerns of inflated and unsellable listing prices, I do feel that the “for sale” price was appropriate and not overinflated.
> 
> as for ROFR, I don’t think there’s an advantage to using them. ROFR is still a decision made by another division that is made primarily with math in mind and demand in the retail market. Regardless, ROFR being exercised is still beneficial for the seller as the seller accepts the sale contract price with the buyer prior to ROFR review. The buyer is the one who stands to lose the opportunity to own.


Curious... do you mind sharing your closing cost?

I think Judi normally uses TRCS however I’m assuming buyers have to deal with higher prices via Grand Vacations Realty.

There have been reports of high prices from Grand Vacations Title
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...mpany-to-change-title-at-lagoon-tower.267541/
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-help-you-modify-your-timeshare-deed.247129/


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 24, 2019)

So here is my latest questions to Grand Vacations Realty. I am trying to clarify everything before I decide who to put sales through. My latest questions are at the top and their email reply at the bottom. Does anyone have any further observations before i make decision.
Thanks
Phil


Just a couple of questions more.
1/  Will the property also be marketed via the HGV sales offices when they offer inventory to incoming buyers.
2/  What benefits do you offer for the extra 10 - 15% commission that you charge versus going direct via resale brokers with the Real Estate Multiple Listing Service. It would appear that even the most established brokers are charging up to $1000 for selling a timeshare.
Yours Sincerely,


Good morning Mr. ******,
1-No, Please be advised that buyers, on the resale market, make offers through independent licensed real estate brokers and not at the HGVC sales centers.
2- We will advertised your timeshare in the MLS and also our brokers will advertised it too in their own websites. From the 25% commission Hilton only keep 5% the other 20% goes to the buyer’s broker.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 24, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> So here is my latest questions to Grand Vacations Realty. I am trying to clarify everything before I decide who to put sales through. My latest questions are at the top and their email reply at the bottom. Does anyone have any further observations before i make decision.
> Thanks
> Phil
> 
> ...



2. They are the buyer’s broker. A buyer doesn’t hire a broker, they inquire about a unit and deal with the sellers broker.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 24, 2019)

It sounds to me that they don't really sell the TS, just list it.   They let other independent licensed brokers actually sell the TS.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes, the only list the unit and send weekly emails to all the brokers who are recommended here...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 24, 2019)

Just curious, with Donald Trump being such a polarizing figure does anyone feel his actions as POTUS makes his brand less valuable? For example, my wife REFUSES to stay at any property with his name on it or even consider taking a free timeshare week at the Trump Vegas property. Thoughts?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 24, 2019)

tahoeJoe said:


> Just curious, with Donald Trump being such a polarizing figure does anyone feel his actions as POTUS makes his brand less valuable? For example, my wife REFUSES to stay at any property with his name on it or even consider taking a free timeshare week at the Trump Vegas property. Thoughts?



On a purely economic basis this is definitely a consideration and will reduce the potential selling price. Reasons are:

The high MF/point compared to other HGVC Vegas
A significant segment of the population who will avoid the brand 
Those who are not politically motivated but will see the economic reality of #1 and #2 above so avoid the brand (i.e. why burden yourself with this risk when you can buy other HGVC in Vegas without the baggage for the same or less cost?)
Therefore, the sale price will be affected because there are fewer buyers willing to purchase. Supply and demand.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 27, 2019)

LC Travel Newbs said:


> I’m getting some experience with them as I am using Judi K to purchase an Elara unit from an owner using them for their listing. I won’t speak for her but she was instrumental in helping them set up the program with her expertise. My limited understanding is that they do handle resales for Hilton units/owners and work with a limited number of reputable brokers/agents initially before going to mls. As some are mentioning concerns of inflated and unsellable listing prices, I do feel that the “for sale” price was appropriate and not overinflated.
> 
> as for ROFR, I don’t think there’s an advantage to using them. ROFR is still a decision made by another division that is made primarily with math in mind and demand in the retail market. Regardless, ROFR being exercised is still beneficial for the seller as the seller accepts the sale contract price with the buyer prior to ROFR review. The buyer is the one who stands to lose the opportunity to own.



Who is Judi K?


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 27, 2019)

Does everybody agree that Redweek full service is best way for me to go?
Thanks
Phil


----------



## tombanjo (Dec 27, 2019)

__





						Home | Timeshare Professionals Resale United States
					

Timeshare Professionals, Inc. has been helping clients purchase timeshare resales for almost 30 years.  Licensed real estate professionals helping you with the resale of your timeshare, buying timeshare or renting timeshare.  Specializing in Hilton Grand Vacation Club - HGVC.




					www.judikoz.com


----------



## dayooper (Dec 27, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> Who is Judi K?



Judi K is a real estate agent out of Florida that specializes in timeshares, including HGVC. She is a member here on TUG. The owner of Redweek is a member as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Regardless of which route you decide to take, just keep in mind that the market is flooded with weeks for sale. It’s basically a buyer’s market.
> 
> For example, one of the biggest advertisers, Selling My Timeshare Now (SMTN) an upfront fee company, has the following for the HGVC Las Vegas Properties:
> 
> ...



sadly these ads will never sell for most if not all of those prices...and this site (as well as most others) leave ads up forever to inflate the number of ads for marketing purposes.   

you likely could have joined TUG and had it posted for sale and found a buyer by now if it was priced as aggressively as you seemed to want to at the start (ie walking away).  I would imagine had you priced it for free you would have had multiple people hounding you day and night to take it off your hands =)


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 28, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> Does everybody agree that Redweek full service is best way for me to go?
> Thanks
> Phil



I would pick one of the frequently recommended resale agents listed earlier in post #9 over Redweek but that’s my personal preference. For higher priced weeks, I simply prefer working directly with an agent. For lower priced / free items, I’m ok with handling it myself and suggest a low cost closing company such as LT Transfers (also recommend by TUG see link#1 & link#2). 

_JMHO... In the end, there is no right or wrong. You should pick whoever you are most comfortable with. I could be wrong but I get the feeling from your earlier posts that you simply want someone else to handle the selling.

So in your case, perhaps it’s best to go with Grand Vacations Realty. I believe they are the only agency you‘ve reached out to so far and probably comfortable with. Yeah they have a high commission but your goal was at least $5k (not the highest possible resale price). Perhaps by offering a 20% commission, maybe your week will be sold sooner rather than later   and maybe receive preferential treatment from those who want to maintain a favorable relationship with Grand Vacations Realty ._


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 28, 2019)

The agent listings will cost more than RedWeek but they will be more responsive to buyers. I had a listing with RedWeek Full Service a few years ago for a higher end timeshare. It was priced the lowest for the type of unit. The listing had initial interest from two buyers but the RedWeek brokers didn't respond in a timely fashion and so it sat for a year and I was unable to sell. Maybe that was a good omen because our situation changed and we still like to use the unit.

Perhaps the RedWeek model has been fixed as this was a few years ago.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 28, 2019)

If I am a buyer I would prefer an agent over RedWeek. The downside to RedWeek (which some would see as a virtue) is that you have to be a registered user of the site to view the ads. 

While this might help eliminate some scammers in relation to rental listings it also severely limits the number of potential viewers.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 28, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Here are the frequently mentioned resale agents
> 
> Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
> Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
> ...



Late to the party but I have had excellent dealings (buying and selling) with Diane Nadeau. When the time comes, I will list my HGVC timeshare with her.


----------



## ccwu (Dec 28, 2019)

I heard the points bought from HGV resale department qualify toward elite. In Facebook HGV elite group, many member advocates buying from HGV resale department to save money and get elite status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 28, 2019)

ccwu said:


> I heard the points bought from HGV resale department qualify toward elite. In Facebook HGV elite group, many member advocates buying from HGV resale department to save money and get elite status.



For most people elite status isn't worth the high markup paid to buy direct from HGVC.


----------



## ccwu (Dec 28, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> For most people elite status isn't worth the high markup paid to buy direct from HGVC.



It is a personal opinion. There are people like me, elite premier and many other don’t want to be in HGV Facebook or Tug because trying to avoid negative talks like this. We formed a HGV elite Facebook group and only elite member can join. I love to be elite premier and I love the benefit. I love it. If one can afford both payment in the front without loan and maintenance fee, plus enjoy the benefit, I don’t know why don’t just leave them alone without criticizing or negative comments. I can see some choose to buy resale by saving tons of money without incur a loan. I concur it. It is a personal choice. I have tons of resale points bundled into my elite premier account and all points in my account is treated the same. Many elite paying a fraction of I paid by buying from HGV resale department.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 28, 2019)

ccwu said:


> It is a personal opinion. There are people like me, elite premier and many other don’t want to be in HGV Facebook or Tug because trying to avoid negative talks like this. We formed a HGV elite Facebook group and only elite member can join. I love to be elite premier and I love the benefit. I love it. If one can afford both payment in the front without loan and maintenance fee, plus enjoy the benefit, I don’t know why don’t just leave them alone without criticizing or negative comments. I can see some choose to buy resale by saving tons of money without incur a loan. I concur it. It is a personal choice. I have tons of resale points bundled into my elite premier account and all points in my account is treated the same. Many elite paying a fraction of I paid by buying from HGV resale department.



So what exactly are the benefits of elite that you find so attractive?


----------



## dayooper (Dec 28, 2019)

ccwu said:


> It is a personal opinion. There are people like me, elite premier and many other don’t want to be in HGV Facebook or Tug because trying to avoid negative talks like this. We formed a HGV elite Facebook group and only elite member can join. I love to be elite premier and I love the benefit. I love it. If one can afford both payment in the front without loan and maintenance fee, plus enjoy the benefit, I don’t know why don’t just leave them alone without criticizing or negative comments. I can see some choose to buy resale by saving tons of money without incur a loan. I concur it. It is a personal choice. I have tons of resale points bundled into my elite premier account and all points in my account is treated the same. Many elite paying a fraction of I paid by buying from HGV resale department.



Buying resale from Craigendarroch inScotland is the best way, but there are reports of a couple of SW Florida that offer that as well.

It is a personal decision. It’s something that is discussed here. Many buy more developer points just to get to elite. I think having the non salesman info is important for people to make their choice.


----------



## ccwu (Dec 28, 2019)

I just received email that my four weeks 2 bedroom garden view in Hilton Hawaii village for end of January to February 2020 free upgraded to ocean view. All three. When I arrived, their is a free limo waiting for me. I enjoy being treated as vip. I can do All my transactions without worrying paying fees. I can request unlimited specific unit I want. We got Hilton diamond status and and Hilton hotel free upgrades too. We retired for a few years and travel more than half of the year. I can never stay vacationing around the world for so long and pay for hotel that can match a fraction of what I paid for maintenance fee. The feeling of satisfaction is priceless. Again it is personal opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (Dec 28, 2019)

Hilton is one of the companies that works with ARDA to assist with timeshare exits. Based on what you've posted, I doubt if this will help but since they appear to be legit, here's the link;






						Responsible Exit – Safely & Responsibly Exit Your Timeshare
					






					responsibleexit.com
				




I have no relationship with these people and don't know anyone that's used them. They just seem legit. My guess is that they'll low ball you, but at least you'll be relieved of future obligaitons.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 28, 2019)

ccwu said:


> I just received email that my four weeks 2 bedroom garden view in Hilton Hawaii village for end of January to February 2020 free upgraded to ocean view. All three. When I arrived, their is a free limo waiting for me. I enjoy being treated as vip. I can do All my transactions without worrying paying fees. I can request unlimited specific unit I want. We got Hilton diamond status and and Hilton hotel free upgrades too. We retired for a few years and travel more than half of the year. I can never stay vacationing around the world for so long and pay for hotel that can match a fraction of what I paid for maintenance fee. The feeling of satisfaction is priceless. Again it is personal opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think all of those are great (except for the limo, that’s just a little too much attention on me for my tastes). On the flip side, I don’t even want to know how much it would cost to get that status if bought through HGVC. Just a 7000 point platinum bought from a developer would be way more than what we would pay. 

It’s all personal preference, but the cost to go elite is just ridiculous to me.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 29, 2019)

ccwu said:


> I just received email that my four weeks 2 bedroom garden view in Hilton Hawaii village for end of January to February 2020 free upgraded to ocean view. All three. When I arrived, their is a free limo waiting for me. I enjoy being treated as vip. I can do All my transactions without worrying paying fees. I can request unlimited specific unit I want. We got Hilton diamond status and and Hilton hotel free upgrades too. We retired for a few years and travel more than half of the year. I can never stay vacationing around the world for so long and pay for hotel that can match a fraction of what I paid for maintenance fee. The feeling of satisfaction is priceless. Again it is personal opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm glad to see you're getting value out of it and living a dream retirement!

I can see how these would be attractive benefits for the free upgrades - is this a consistent benefit (i.e., can also get during summer peak season) or is it somewhat sporadic?  I can see how that would add value if you spend a lot of time at HGVC as it is effectively a discount on the number of points required to book.  Fee waivers are nice as well as being able to request specific unit.  The limo is kind of a "meh" for me, max benefit here would be $150 one way if I book directly with the hotel - as or resort for pickup (although I usually rent a vehicle as we like to explore).  Hotel Diamond status is worth something - $450/year to be exact if I were to get the Aspire credit card.  I haven't found it worthwhile and as a Hilton Gold I can usually just pay an extra $40-50 and get an upgraded hotel room if desired - I'll usually get an upgrade and my two free bottles of water with my lowly status.

If you were able to get this elite status many years ago it could be obtained a fair bit cheaper than at current pricing.  I do really like the HGVC timeshares and program - I think our next purchase will be HGVC - but that will be a resale unit (unsure as to location yet or whether I want to go "big" with large Hawaii contract or a smaller LV contract).



dayooper said:


> I think all of those are great (except for the limo, that’s just a little too much attention on me for my tastes). On the flip side, I don’t even want to know how much it would cost to get that status if bought through HGVC. Just a 7000 point platinum bought from a developer would be way more than what we would pay.
> 
> It’s all personal preference, but the cost to go elite is just ridiculous to me.



I just did a presentation on a stay promo in LV where they offered us a 14,400 point unit at the Grand Islander for the low price of $130,000.  That would get us to the lowest elite levels. Our alternative offer was an 8,400 point week for $69,000 so you can extrapolate what the cost would be to get to 34,000 points developer.  Even if I could  navigate the developed vs. affiliate resort quagmire, find the right resales to trade-in and get credit for the original trade-in purchase price, I have a feeling it would cost an incremental of $90k to get those 34,000 points.  $90k buys a lot of years of booking fees, Aspire credit card fees, limo rides and daily newspapers.


----------



## cman (Dec 29, 2019)

-Deleted


----------



## GT75 (Dec 29, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> I just did a presentation on a stay promo in LV where they offered us a 14,400 point unit at the Grand Islander for the low price of $130,000. That would get us to the lowest elite levels. Our alternative offer was an 8,400 point week for $69,000 so you can extrapolate what the cost would be to get to 34,000 points developer. Even if I could navigate the developed vs. affiliate resort quagmire, find the right resales to trade-in and get credit for the original trade-in purchase price, I have a feeling it would cost an incremental of $90k to get those 34,000 points. $90k buys a lot of years of booking fees, Aspire credit card fees, limo rides and daily newspapers.



One could actually purchase resale at some affiliates for much cheaper (@Anthony Schmid quoted less than $40K) gaining HGVC elite status - refer to thread


----------



## brp (Dec 29, 2019)

ccwu said:


> It is a personal opinion. There are people like me, elite premier and many other don’t want to be in HGV Facebook or Tug because trying to avoid negative talks like this. We formed a HGV elite Facebook group and only elite member can join. I love to be elite premier and I love the benefit. I love it. If one can afford both payment in the front without loan and maintenance fee, plus enjoy the benefit, I don’t know why don’t just leave them alone without criticizing or negative comments. I can see some choose to buy resale by saving tons of money without incur a loan. I concur it. It is a personal choice. I have tons of resale points bundled into my elite premier account and all points in my account is treated the same. Many elite paying a fraction of I paid by buying from HGV resale department.



Definitely a personal opinion. If one actually did try to quantify the value received for the money paid, that would likely be impossible because it just isn't there financially. But one gets to make that choice based on a feeling and not a financial decision if they choose to. I've done the same with airline tickets, concerts, special events at Disney, etc. Quantitative value not even near worth the cost (like Elite), but I wanted to do it. I don;t need or want limos, exclusive Fscebook groups (or any Facebook groups as I have no interest in having an account), a blue wristband or much of the rest of what Elite offers. While we could afford to go that route, we choose to spend our money elsewhere. Some as non-financially justifiable as Elite. Because we want to. Our personal opinion.

Cheers.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Dec 29, 2019)

GT75 said:


> One could actually purchase resale at some affiliates for much cheaper (@Anthony Schmid quoted less than $40K) gaining HGVC elite status - refer to thread


Latest sale from HGVC at Coylumbridge


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 29, 2019)

+1 @brp we all have our indulgences and if you can afford it, go for it because you can't take it with you. Good for @ccwu   IMO...it's much easier to get some or all of these perks if you buy bHC in NYC or DC. I believe @ccwu owns there.

Re: $130,000 for GI. Much better to invest that money in a CD or high yield money market, use the 2%+ interest ($2,600+) to pay for vacation rentals. Best news: no MF obligation, easy to sell, and you get your full $130k back in the end.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 29, 2019)

GT75 said:


> One could actually purchase resale at some affiliates for much cheaper (@Anthony Schmid quoted less than $40K) gaining HGVC elite status - refer to thread



Thanks - I'll look at this in more detail.  It is a much better proposition than what I had calculated previously.  I'm not sure I would want to own in the UK (or anywhere outside of the US for that matter) - I've been a firm believer in buying where you would want to go.


----------



## Anthony Schmid (Dec 29, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> Thanks - I'll look at this in more detail.  It is a much better proposition than what I had calculated previously.  I'm not sure I would want to own in the UK (or anywhere outside of the US for that matter) - I've been a firm believer in buying where you would want to go.


another thing to note. You can give away your Scotland timeshare easily to someone living in Scotland. I have seen 2 bronze weeks taken within a week at Coylumbridge with a transfer fee of 195 pounds each just for posting it on the Coylumbridge facebook group. The people of Scotland enjoy using their deeded week.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 30, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> I've been a firm believer in buying where you would want to go.



I understand your position and I think that it is a good one.   Some of the resorts I have purchased to go to every year, usually booking my home week.  After that base, I then purchased others just for the points with low MFs to use elsewhere.   Obviously, I have a risk if the HGVC rules change drastically concerning club bookings.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Dec 31, 2019)

So one more question please. 
What is my next step if I don't go with HGV. 
Do I contact Redweek and list on there or do I appoint one of the five agents listed above and use them. 
I am definately unsure of the next step in the process.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## GT75 (Dec 31, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> do I appoint one of the five agents listed above and use them



If I were doing this, then this is what I would do because I am familiar with it.   I haven't used Redweek.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 31, 2019)

Phil the Brit said:


> So one more question please.
> What is my next step if I don't go with HGV.
> Do I contact Redweek and list on there or do I appoint one of the five agents listed above and use them.
> I am definately unsure of the next step in the process.
> ...



If you are unsure, I would contact a couple of the agents above and go with who you feel the most comfortable with. Just my opinion.


----------



## brp (Dec 31, 2019)

GT75 said:


> If I were doing this, then this is what I would do because I am familiar with it.   I haven't used Redweek.



One can always list with both for more coverage with the understanding that if the agent listing is exclusive (and many/most are) that you'd owe them their fee even if it sells on Redweek. More cost, but more exposure.

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 31, 2019)

Keep in mind that many agents will also post an ad on Redweek and other sites as part of their services.


----------



## pobruce (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks so much for this thread.  I am interested in selling or giving away my Las Palmeras studio.  I've been seeing advertisements from legal firms saying they will get my money back.  HAH!  It's good to know there's a place to go.  This was a bad purchase for me because my vacations are always to visit friends and family or join established tours which include housing.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Jan 18, 2020)

So I contacted these recommended agents.......

Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
Diane Nadeau @ https://www.timesharebrokersales.com/hilton-timeshares/index.php
Syed Sarmad @ https://advantagevacation.com/hilton-grand-vacations-club-for-sale-and-resale/
Carl Thoms @ http://timeshare-resale.com/ 

Just to let everybody know Judi and Carl contacted me with prices, Diane contacted me but no prices. Seth and Syed GAVE NO RESPONSE AT ALL despite me chasing them twice. I guess they are too busy to respond to customers!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 18, 2020)

Phil the Brit said:


> So I contacted these recommended agents.......
> 
> Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
> Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
> ...



FYI...Syed's specialty is Hawaiian properties. He sometimes dabbles in mainland but probably only when he is not busy.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Jan 21, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> FYI...Syed's specialty is Hawaiian properties. He sometimes dabbles in mainland but probably only when he is not busy.



That really is no excuse for not replying to three emails though is it?


----------



## Phil the Brit (Jan 21, 2020)

Phil the Brit said:


> So I contacted these recommended agents.......
> 
> Judi Kozlowski @ http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx
> Seth Nock @ http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/listings/hilton/
> ...



Diane has now replied so that is three replies out of five. These five were supposedly the best five.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 21, 2020)

ok, so eliminate those that haven’t replied and continue with your selection process or simply go with Grand Vacations Realty.


----------



## Phil the Brit (Jan 24, 2020)

That is what I have done. 
I have agreed with the agent to put the platinum up for $9K incl fees and $1K incl fees.
I will let you all know how they progress.
Phil


----------



## dayooper (Jan 24, 2020)

Phil the Brit said:


> That is what I have done.
> I have agreed with the agent to put the platinum up for $9K incl fees and $1K incl fees.
> I will let you all know how they progress.
> Phil



Who did you choose?


----------



## Phil the Brit (Jan 24, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Who did you choose?



Diane


----------



## zhangsan (Dec 29, 2020)

pobruce said:


> Thanks so much for this thread.  I am interested in selling or giving away my Las Palmeras studio.  I've been seeing advertisements from legal firms saying they will get my money back.  HAH!  It's good to know there's a place to go.  This was a bad purchase for me because my vacations are always to visit friends and family or join established tours which include housing.



So what did you do eventually? We have points from Las Palmeras too and want to terminate it completely as well.
Thanks!


----------



## GT75 (Dec 29, 2020)

zhangsan said:


> We have points from Las Palmeras too and want to terminate it completely as well.


Which room size and season do you own.


----------



## zhangsan (Jan 1, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Which room size and season do you own.


We have 4200 points in odd years, and then use the points to book the room we want (although we barely used them so far).


----------

